# Pretoria Agents?



## toke (2/10/14)

i heard somewhere vapeking has agents in pretoria? where is this and what stock do they carry? also what hours are they available (especially saturdays as i work during the week) it sucks having to get juice couriered and running out before my new order arrives O_0


----------



## Wesley (2/10/14)

Hi @toke 






Patric & Debbie
Pretoria (Gezina) Agent
701, 14th Avenue Gezina, Pretoria - Tel: 076 061 2114

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (2/10/14)

As for working hours it, the following is for Vape King Fourways, not sure if Pretoria follows the same so you may want to phone them first to check:

We are open from Monday to Saturday.
*Mon-Fri: 9AM - 5PM
Saturday: 10AM - 1PM 
Sunday: Closed 
Public Holidays: Closed *


----------



## toke (2/10/14)

thank you, spoke to debbie. super friendly 
she said they are open mon to fri 8-5 but also help after hours on occasion
and saturdays 10 - 1


----------



## Wesley (2/10/14)

Nice - nothing like a brick & mortar store to walk into and try things out before spending your hard-earned cash - I hate buying online!

Enjoy the experience!


----------



## BoogaBooga (2/10/14)

toke said:


> thank you, spoke to debbie. super friendly
> she said they are open mon to fri 8-5 but also help after hours on occasion
> and saturdays 10 - 1



Hey Toke

Glad She could help you 

This Saturday we will have a table at the Moot October Fest at Adelaars sport grounds from 11 to 5. You are welcome to come have a look and perhaps a beer or 3 

We carry most of the popular stock but if we don't have it we can get it on order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (2/10/14)

There's a Vapeking in Gezina? Uh oh, that's just down the road from me...


----------



## ESH (24/10/14)

I have been dealing with Debbie and Patrick for +- 1.5 weeks now, first visited them last Saturday and bought a bunch of kit and juices, 
then ordered some more on Tuesday, these guys have recently started however their service and helpfulness is beyond awesome.
If you are in the Pretoria area, by all means give them a try. 
***** rating.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BoogaBooga (24/10/14)

ESH said:


> I have been dealing with Debbie and Patrick for +- 1.5 weeks now, first visited them last Saturday and bought a bunch of kit and juices,
> then ordered some more on Tuesday, these guys have recently started however their service and helpfulness is beyond awesome.
> If you are in the Pretoria area, by all means give them a try.
> ***** rating.



Thank you very much for the kind words @ESH 

So happy that we could help you and that you enjoyed the experience.


----------



## Dassie (11/12/14)

Just want to throw my weight behind @ESH said. Been dealing with Debbie and Patrick for a few months now. There are suppliers closer to me, but I drive through to deal with them. They are informed, helpful, enthusiastic and almost invariably available for a chat or advice. Once you meet them, you will know what I mean. Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

